# I think my boy is depressed :-)



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't even know if dogs do get depressed like people, but I'm absolutely convinced that Fedja is. Last two weeks Fedja is acting really sad (in house only!). At first I thought it was my projection or something (he aways looks kind of sad and serious with his beautiful black and tan markings, lol), but now I'm sure that he is feeling blue. 
The only times that I see his tail waging is when outside, playing fetch with Chuckit. This is his favorite game ever. He just can't get enough of it. He gets dogs like JRT's worn out, but he keeps going on lol. Because of this I don't think there is something wrong with him health wise. 
We go two times a day for a walk and play (not counting the times when he goes potty). On average we stay in the park for about 1,5 hours on our first walk and play session. Depending on the weather even longer, but never shorter than 1 hour (it could be a hurricane for his part, he would still go out). Then in the evening we go for a second play session, again for at least an hour. When outside he is totally happy and ok. 
Once inside he looks like a completely different dog. Uninterested, slow, bad appetite, not wanting to play. We used to sit on the floor together now and then, playing with balls, teaching new things and he always liked it. Not anymore. I just can't get him exited no mater what i try. After a few minutes he will walk away (without getting playful, he just sits in front of me not participating) and go lay down. 
I have to admit that I do not give him much attention once in house. After so much walk I have to do other things too. Studying, housekeeping, cooking and so on. I don't work so he never stays alone at home. (And because of this when I have to leave him he gets really anxious.) 
That all made me decide to get another dog in a hope he will have some fun in house too. But that's another story.
Has anyone experienced something like this with their dog(s)? I want my little baby to be happy again. Any suggestions? 
And sorry if I sound weird sometimes, but I'm not native English speaker. Doing my best . Hope you can follow me without much trouble :biggrin1:.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor little guy! He sounds like he is very high energy! I don't think I could keep up with Fedja myself! It seems like he is getting plenty of exercise. Maybe he just has spring fever and will be better once the weather warms up. I guess you are having cold weather there like the US? Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How old is he? Because Maddie does the same thing and she has a face that can look a bit depressed but very cute.she sleeps a lot more than she used to and sometimes I wounder if it is the winter blues. Maybe he so tired from all the good exercise you are giving him. I'm sure is is fine maybe a new toy would help


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, it's cold over here. It doesn't bother Fedja, who cares about me lol. Temperatures above 32°F? Me happyyyyy....that's how low i've sinked :faint:. 
We have a lot :rain: here in The Netherlands too, but I got used to being wet. Fedja is the only one for who I would go outside no matter the weather. How coud I not take him outside when it makes him soooo happy.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

He is 3 1/2 year old. And not slowing down lol.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Maddie...has a face that can look a bit depressed but very cute.


And she is b&t too! Yes. they are cute, I'm crazy about black and tans, but it seems like I'm to sensitive for how sad they can look sometimes . Only joking.

Will try a new toy, but he is not that into toys. Asking if he can go out instead? lol.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My male Yogi is very High energy also. We have woods in the back and there are dozens of baby bunnies this year, it is soooo hard to get him to come in, he just wants to run back and forth barking and chasing bunnys. When we make him come in he sulks, we can not let him bark all night. I hope Fedja finds something new in the house he likes to play with.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am sorry I dont know what your history is...have you had Fedja since he was a puppy? 
I am was thinking maybe he needs something beside the walks, like a toy he likes playing with it in the house. Give him a little more attention in the house and less walking time.

My Missy girl does not like walks so much...she likes squeaky toys and lap time with me.

My Casper loves walks and his frisbee. 

Think you have to take each dog and figure out what they like. It makes them smile and Havanese dogs have the very best smiles.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

He was 9 weeks old when I got him. Even as a puppy he was sooo calm, shy, never played much. Fedja was the smallest of the litter. 
There are plenty of toys laying around, but he don't care for them. When he feels OK, he will play with them but only if i play with him. The moment i stop playing he forgets about toys.

Unfortunately he has never been cuddly, and doesn't like to sit on my lap unless he is feeling insecure or anxious . He is super smart and it takes him repetition or two to learn new stuff. Very sensitive to the tone of my voice and frightens easily. 

I don't think that giving him less walking time would help. If only you could see him how happy he is outside! This winter was really bad, so we did actually walk less, so maybe that's part of the problem. 
I'm trying to give him more attention, but he doesn't respond back. Will just keep doing that anyway.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Is he treat motivated? Might look into an interactive treat toy. Something like these:
*http://tinyurl.com/dog-treat-puzzles*

A friend might help lol. MHS 

Fedja's cute! You don't see many b&t's here that actually retain the tan, they usually end up fading to a creme color like my Mimi.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Mimi looks absolutely fabulous!!! Fedja never changed his color, not even a bit. At the time i got him i was already forum member (as I wanted to make sure i was making a good breed choice) and expected him to change like almost all havs do . But nothing happened...if I didn't have his papers would thought he was not a hav lol. Lately i have notices that he got more than a few white and tan hairs on top of his head! Not noticeable if you don't look for them.

As for treats...that's tough. Like so many havs here, he too is one picky eater. Drives me crazy sometimes! Only treat he likes so far is Frolic mini (not always though). You hear ppl say this is not a healthy treat, but I'm happy I found anything he likes! He doesn't eat kibble, only raw food. I've noticed that his appetite correlates with his happiness.

I do have two dog treat puzzles:
Amazon.com: Nina Ottoson Best Quality Dog Smart Puzzle Toy, for Large Breed, Wood (not plastic): Kitchen & Dining

and this one:
http://www.puplife.com/products/nin...zzle-dog-toy?utm_source=google-product-search
He learned really fast how to get his Frolics out of the first one, and he seems to like it. We didn't play with a second one yet.

The biggest motivation for him is me speaking in a high pitched exited voice. Just now i finally got him waging his tail, YEEESSSSS eace:. I've to give 200% to get him exited. You should all see me lol. We played for about an hour, so you can imagine my troth is little soreound:. But it was wort it! Patience pays off obviously ;-)


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily can get a little sleepy in the house and I think the high pitched voice helps with lots of silliness and enthusiasm. I also started getting out 30 small treats a day and just giving them to her when she was doing something good-sitting nicely, playing well, etc and telling her how good she is. Catching her at random times--The trainer recommended it and it seems to be working well. 

I think another Hav would probably help immensely. He seems very playful and social.

Do they have agility or obedience classes you can take there? It can really help with your bond and may help him to feel happier and more secure. 

Good luck!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It sounds like your guy maybe a bit shy. My girl Misty is shy but over the last six months she has changed. I thought for a time she would not be a cuddler, was I wrong!!! She now seeks out attention and cuddles. She is shy with strangers but has learned not to shrink away from them. The first week I got her I signed her up for obedience and we have gone on from there. I got her at 2.5 and her nature is reserved. So this is happy news. All dogs are different could be your will take longer. In our homes we set the tone. Always my dogs have been calm and layed back at home so all my friends have been use to this. Then I got high energy Yogi, people were shocked he was a mess and is a work in process! Yet, today if you come to the house for a visit he too is calm, it took 2yrs to get here. So as time goes on Fedja could change a bit.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Fedja,sounds a little like our Dizzie,who is very smart and sensible also calm, although he doesn't mind being left.Sometimes I think he is depressed,he certainly was when we first brought Nellie home,but now things are better.What about going to agility classes,he would probably love them, or maybe some other kind of training.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

You got that right Laughing Magpie. He is shy, always has been. If I move to fast towards him or if something falls on the ground, he will get startled. Will do the same if people bend over him to pet him. 
I truly don't think he will ever get more cuddly, maybe when he gets old or so lol, but even if he never does... it's ok. I love him no mater what. I must say that I was disappointed at first, but now I got used to it. Here another thread where we discussed this: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11745&page=5

Would love to take some agility classes with him, but I have a permanent physical disability (walking with one forearm crutch), so this is not a serious option for us . I've read about some places over here where they teach so called Para-agility classes, but unfortunately none at my city. 
Obedience classes are not so interested for us, because he already knows everything :biggrin1:. Walking off leash, waiting to cross the street, sit, wait, down etc. 
We do our walks with me on the bike, otherwise i would be to slow for Fedja's energy.



LilyMyLove said:


> I think another Hav would probably help immensely. He seems very playful and social.


This is something I've been struggling with since the day i got Fedja. We have two cats too, so I wasn't really into more animals in house, and most important my boyfriend with whom I live with was not that happy with the idea of a second dog (although he would give in me being absolutely sure that's what I want). He is more of a cat person . I had days when i was sure second dog would be great, but next day I would doubt that decision again.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations on the puppy! Would love to see a picture. Our neighbor has a tea-cup poodle that is only 3 pounds and is too cute. How is Fedja doing with the pup?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, yes pictures!!! We love all fur babies and feathered ones too!!! It does not matter what breed as long as they get along. I love poodles my grandmother who raised me, had a black one named Mitzy she lived to be 22 and if took my grandmother years to accept the loss. Now that you have told us we really need pictures and details!!!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, she's so cute. I am glad Fedja is tolerating her and I am sure they will become friends. How do you pronounce her name?

BTW-my husband is 100% Dutch


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a little doll!!! I am in love with that cute little face. Wow, it's offen hard to get a clear picture of a black dog...you did it, I can really see how adorable he is. Thanks!!!!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Fedja is diminutive of Russian name Fyodor. He was such a serious puppy, so I named him after novelist Fyodor Dostoevsky lol. That man was one heavy thinker too lol. I just love Russian literature..and names! 
His name means "divine gift" or "God's gift", and he really is sweetest gift I ever gave myself! I just luv him so much ! Hope he feels same for me. Judging by his separation anxiety he does lol.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! congratulations!!!! looking forward to updates!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> BTW-my husband is 100% Dutch


Where is he from? Long time living in the US?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome Olja,I love the name and she is the sweetest looking little girl,now you will certainly have your work cut out!Good luck.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Fedja is obviously not that happy with Olja being here :laugh:. I so hope they will become best friends in time and play with each other, otherwise it will be all for nothing (because, in all honesty, Fedja not being lonely was my biggest motivation to get a second dog, I really didn't need one for myself). Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't remember if I said this before, but Nellie and Dizzie play on and off all day long, usually the play is instigated by Nellie,and if Dizzie won't play she plays with the cats.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

clare said:


> Nellie...plays with the cats.


Fedja plays with our cats too. It's such a joy to watch them together. Fedja knows that Tom can't be trusted, so he is very carefully circling around him, high speed though, trying to catch Tom's tail. Could watch them forever .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My grandfather was Dutch I lived with him and my grandmother and I spent a few summers with his cousin in Holland in the Hague. I remember the railway station and all the old beautiful buildings. I rembember the green and the wet, the flowers. Most of all I remember how gracious, warm and loving they were. So today I love bulbs!!!! Gardens we always had beautiful flower gardens, I still do, but no tall wood shoes and I could use them here!!! It's wet in the summer. The shoes are now plastic and your feet get stickey. They have all passed away, but I have visited and my nephew lives in Belgium.

Anyway I was taught that when Ja is on the end of a name it is y and pronounced like the Dutch yes 'yah'. My greatgrandmother who lived with us until I was 10 spoke low german/dutch. Hope this helps.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I remember the railway station and all the old beautiful buildings.


Those are still there . Beautiful described memories!



> Anyway I was taught that when Ja is on the end of a name it is y and pronounced like the Dutch yes 'yah'.


It's true when talking Dutch, but LJ does not exist in Dutch language. Dutch people have great difficulty to pronounce this letter (if they have to lol). Because of L in front of J it makes another sound. LJ exists in some Slavic languages as letter of the alphabet. 
Btw I'm originally from Bosnia, living in the Netherlands since 1993.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> Where is he from? Long time living in the US?


Both he and his parents were born here. His grandparents were born there. His dads family is from Friesland and his mother's from Yerseke.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Would you mind sharing your name? Fedja sounds just like my Jasper who just turned 5. He was a very serious puppy, never looked at a toy again after 6 or 7 months...loves his walks and to run in the yard-- He has a ton of wild energy for these things as well as protecting us from the mail man and silver trucks...but the rest of the time he is very serious and calm. As a puppy he liked to be alone ... there was no other way to describe it other than depression. So Like you we got a 2nd dog Cash.... Cash terrorized Jasper and stole all his treats...took all his chews... Jasper was a bit brighter but not much... we did a lot confidence building work with him (and may have created a brat who thinks he controls us,) We even contacted an animal communicator ( you can find a lot of threads on here about Jasper and his depression...LOL) When he stopped getting excited even when we said the magic word "walk" we tried prozac (he became catatonic.) We played with different foods I thought he did better with more carbs...And then one day he refused to even go out into the back yard. this went on for months. And then totally by accident we discovered somehting... when we were on vacation Jasper sprained his leg and was hoping around on 3. we went to a vet while away from home who did xrays and prescribed pain/anti-inflamitories. After two days, Jasper for the first time in 6 months initiated play with Cash. It made me so happy. I had also just read an article about behavior issues being linked with low grade pain. When we got home, we went to our own vet, and asked could Jasper just have a pain, something that can't be diagnosed like fibromyalgia in humans? she said it was a possibility but did not want to put him on daily pain killers at such a young age. so we agreed to try fish oil and joint supplements... Well, in 2 weeks he just ran out side and started playing with a ball and getting Cash to chase him. and that was 2 years ago and hasn't stopped. He is not a happy go lucky hav...you can see him worry about the world...but he is so much better. He still has his moods... I know when he needs his anal glands expressed before he starts scooting because he withdraws. 

Anyways, sorry for the long post. What I really wanted to say is I do believe that dogs get depressed. And that some of it is the expectations we have in getting a Havanese...but all havanese are not happy little clowns. But some of it may take some detective work with you and your vet. Could Fedja have some low level pain going on? At 3 and a half is this new behavior? if it is new you may want to have his thyroid checked.... (I only know this because Jaspers at 5 just came out a bit low still not sure what we are going to do...but I have done a lot of reading and mood change can be a signal) 

Good luck with him and also with the adorable Olja-- keep us posted.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> His dads family is from Friesland and his mother's from Yerseke.


Yerseke is a village in the westernmost Dutch province of Zeeland. Zeeland is popular holiday destination in the summer, esspecially with German people . Some trivia: New Zealand is named after this Dutch province .


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Missy said:


> Fedja sounds just like my Jasper who just turned 5. He was a very serious puppy, never looked at a toy again after 6 or 7 months...loves his walks and to run in the yard-- He has a ton of wild energy for these things...but the rest of the time he is very serious and calm. As a puppy he liked to be alone ... He is not a happy go lucky hav...you can see him worry about the world...
> Anyways, sorry for the long post....And that some of it is the expectations we have in getting a Havanese...but all havanese are not happy little clowns. Could Fedja have some low level pain going on? At 3 and a half is this new behavior?


I sure don't mind your long post, thank you very much Missy! This is something I haven't thought about (low level pain)! And you just described Fedja talking about Jasper!!! And yes, he was always like that, but in the past months even more. Fedja doesn't have to be a ' happy little clown', if I could only know somehow that HE is ok the way he is. I love him the way he is, I'm only worried that he is not happy or in some kind of pain.

From the time being a puppy he walked in some strange way (with his hind legs). I thought it was a puppy thing, not stable or so. Then I decided to take him to the vet, and he diagnosed it as luxating patella. No need to operate because it was a very mild form according to him, but he would do it if I wanted it to be done. I asked my vet to refer me to a specialist veterinary clinic (one of the best here in the Netherlands, but you must be send by your vet to come in), because I don't trust 'normal' vets that much. 
Good thing I did this! Orthopedic specialist saw him walking for like a 30-60 seconds and concluded right away that it was NOT luxating patella, but rather something neurological. He then sent us to a neurologist. I had to wait for 2 weeks for an appointment, and these 2 weeks felt like hell on earth. 
Anyway in the end he diagnosed his condition as sensory (proprioceptive) ataxia. 
"The spinal cord conveys sensory information on the position of the limbs to the brain. Damage to the spinal cord interrupts this information causing the final form of ataxia: sensory ataxia. Affected animals will cross their legs when walking, giving them a drunken appearance, and may walk on the back of their paws because they fail to correct paw position properly. Typically the animals will also be weak." 
Here some information: http://ezinearticles.com/?Ataxia-in-Dogs---What-it-Means-For-You-and-Your-Pet&id=4724349

He said there was nothing that could be done and that Fedja wasn't in any pain. He made an MRI scan to make sure he didn't have some cancer or so pressing his spinal cord, but nothing showed off. So, this was it. 
Fedja's condition isn't getting any worse, and he can run really fast! You see there is something wrong only when he walks slow (slower he walks more you see it), and it's not showed all the time. If I take his hind paw and put it backward he will not correct this right away. You can see how this looks in following YouTube movie: 




Fedja comes from a registered breeder, but as you can read that's no guaranty you will get a healthy fur baby. Nevertheless I still believe everyone should look for a registered breeders when buying a dog.

Because the neurologist said he isn't in any pain, and that nothing can be done, I kinda forgot about it. It became a 'beauty fault'. But now you got me thinking if he could somehow experience some pain, on contrary to what neurologist said.

Btw, my name is Sena. Will sure search through a forum for your other posts!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sena, that makes sense... even if his condition is causing no pain, walking strange could cause things to be just so off. My vet (for my other dog) says it is easier on the joints to run than to walk. Cash prefers to run than walk. But wondering if Fedja has other of Jasper's quirks that relate to fear of pain. No matter how he has been conditioned Jasper since he was a puppy will not let us clip his nails... he becomes a tought twisty rubber band shreiking at the top of his lungs even though no one has touched him. (we joke don't touch my surgeon paws) He does a less intense version if I go to brush his beard. 

But also, if you have blood work records check out his thyroid levels (T4, T3 ) if they are even low side of normal and this is sudden you may want to talk to your dog about hypothyroid. I may be overly thinking of this cause I have been doing my own research to see if I should treat Jasper with a thyroid supplement. but once you start it you can't stop. but it is worth something to consider.

and by the way...there are amazing anti-inflametory results from fish oil and also joint supplements like glucosomine (we use Glyco-flex soft chews)


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Missy said:


> But wondering if Fedja has other of Jasper's quirks that relate to fear of pain.


No, i think he even has a high pain tolerance. For example, when he got micro chipped he didn't make the tiniest noise. The vet called him one brave puppy :biggrin1:, saying that many dogs (especially males) are real drama kings lol. Once I clipped his nails I made a mistake cutting into his blood vessel little bit :redface:, (almost gave me a panic attack, but it wasn't bad after all, stopped bleeding very soon). He did jump a little, who wouldn't, but even after this bad experience I can clip his nails with no trouble at all (learned my lesson and I'm really careful doing this now). He patiently waits for me to finish with no signs of any anxiety.



> ...there are amazing anti-inflametory results from fish oil and also joint supplements like glucosomine (we use Glyco-flex soft chews)


Will take a look what is available over here.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Interesting information.

"It is also very important that the Havanese puppies the breeder you choose has available are energetic and playful. These dogs are typically very high-energy, and any sign of lethargy may be a sign that the dogs are under nourished. *Havanese puppies are also prone to depression, as they are typically very affectionate in nature.* If they have been mistreated by their breeders in any way *they may not know how to show signs of interest in other humans*."

Source: http://hubpages.com/hub/Havanese-Puppies


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sena, I just now saw the pictures of little Olja. What a little doll! My first two dogs were black toy poodles. They are definitely very smart! I hope Olja will help to lift Fedja's spirits. It sounds like he's finally coming around! She will keep him on his toes since little girls tend to be pretty bossy!!!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope you're right Kathie, maybe such a girl is just what he needed all this time . For now I keep dreaming of him one day singing to Olja "where have you been all my life" lol.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I missed out on the announcement of the new pup. She is so very cute my Aunt and Uncle had a small black puddle He was very smart. Congratulations!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you Suzi .


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Update: things are not going well between Fedja and Olja . She is really physical when playing and Fedja reacts by shutting down. Unfortunately Fedja do not know how to be more assertive and I feel like he is being bullied by a 10 weeks old female puppy. She was the most dominant one in the litter. I'm really afraid what could happen when she gets bigger. She is hanging in his ears all day long, he gets repeatedly mounted and she takes all his toys . Fedja gets pinned to the ground, and pushed around all the time. I'm really having difficult times watching this, but I know that I must not come between them, they have to solve this between them. Of course I would take action if things would get nasty, but she is not (physically) hurting him. 
I know from the past experiences (fostering different dogs) that he will not learn how to deal with this. Instead he completely shuts down and tries to get away. But she does not stop what ever he tries! 
I could really cry at the moment. I feel like I've made a mistake by bringing this puppy to our home. There is someone who is really in love with this little girl and wants to have her. What do you all think, should I already decide to give her away or is it to soon to make that decision? I feel like a real failure right now.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, I am sorry Sena. Hopefully, you will get some good advice from the members here. I wouldn't feel like a failure, you were trying to cheer Fedja up.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Yet another update: after much thinking I decided that it would be best for everyone if Olja would go to a new home. My boyfriend wanted her to stay longer and try to make things work out, thinking things will get better, but I was against it because I think it's easier for everyone if we do it right now when she is still a puppy and not yet attached to us. So yesterday she went to her new family that's totally in love with her. House feels so empty at the moment. I just got an email from Olja's people and some pictures of them together. Luckily she didn't have a hard time, didn't cry or anything when going to her new home. It was a difficult times, last couple of days, but I know for sure that I've made right decision for everyone. However I'll stay in touch with Olja and I'm glad that I found her a really loving home. 

Fedja is already acting like his old self. When he understood that she is not coming back he even came to me with his toys and seemed really happy. He got totally overshadowed when Olja was here, but now I have my boy back. When I look at him now I know that I did a good thing. 

Still I don't think that he wouldn't appreciate a friend, but it is so difficult to know which dog would be a good match for him and I'm not going to take a chance. There are dogs in the park that he is crazy about (there are no havs where I live, and those he likes are usually chihuahuas), but he don't care for most of them. I'll stay open minded if someday some dog crosses our path, but I'm not going to look for one. 

After having this experience I also think that a second dog would have to be a really mellow one, maybe the shyest of the litter, like Fedja was himself. I was following the idea that a confident dog would help Fedja deal with his shyness, but now i think it was a bad reasoning. Confidence and dominance usually come in one package (in my experience at least), and non dominant dog is what I must look for.

Another thing that I now know for sure is that if we ever go for a second dog again it will only be a havanese for us. This is only dog for me, and I love everything about Fedja, even him being a fussy eater . I love how gentle and smart they are. I love how they smell and I'm totally in love with that beautiful sweet look in their eyes.
Before I decided to get a havanese I was researching for months, and I'm sooo glad I did! I made the best decision ever.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sena, I know it was very sad to give up Olja, it was also very brave and unselfish. I too believe it is better to do it now, as Olja will be able to quickly bond with another family. Sometimes a shy dog will completely shut down with another more outgoing dog. So happy to hear Fedja is getting back to his old self.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Sena,
I know that was a hard decision for you I am happy that Olja is happy at her new home and am proud of you for following your heart. I know you were really just trying to improve Fedja"s mood . Sounds like she loves the dog park and she has her cat friends .:hug:


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you all very much for trying to cheer me up! I already feel a little better with such a good friends :kiss:. 

Not all people understand my decision and I got quit a few strange looks at the dog park when i told people that Olja has got a new family. But i know I did the right thing and that's what's important to me. Fedja is my first doggy child (my red ex tomcat Flips was first pet in our home) and his happiness will always stay my first concern. 
Our other cat Tom is Fedja's big friend. They play daily with each other, and often they will sleep together too. I feel so blessed having them all three in my life!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry that you had to give her up, but it sounds like it may be for the best. She is in a home with people who love her and I am sure since she is so young she will adjust just fine. It sounds like Fedja likes you and the cats for company best.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Sena,what sad news, but as you said it is for the best.And every one will be happier now.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sena, that is a very personal decision and only you can tell what is right for you and your pets. I'm glad to hear Fedja is back his old self!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

For an update on Fedja (if interested of course) you can see this thread:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=14321

So in the end it looks like it wasn't just my imagination :-(.
Missy thank you so much for your tips!


----------

